# Painted or unpainted manifold bolts originally?



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm going to replace the tri-power set up on my '65 with a 4bbl set up as it was born with in the near future and getting new intake bolts, thermostat bolts and other odds and ends and wonder if they were originally painted from the factory or left raw, including the throttle cable bracket. Thanks.


----------



## Rocketman269v (Oct 5, 2020)

Engines of any make are generally painted after completely assembled.


----------



## brydell (Oct 27, 2005)

The manifold and thermostat bolts were painted. Not sure about the throttle bracket.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

The throttle bracket was not painted.


----------



## davyinchico (Nov 17, 2019)

thats good to know ..Im converting to a tripower on my 66 goat. ...........know of a touch paint in Pontiac blue that can be brushed ?? davyinchico


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies....they were helpful and good to know. davyinchico, if you're looking for quick touch ups I found that if you use the spray can and spray into the cap (or other small container) and build up some paint, you can use a brush to touch up, but ya gotta act fast as the paint is quick drying.


----------



## davyinchico (Nov 17, 2019)

wishihaditback said:


> Thanks for the replies....they were helpful and good to know. davyinchico, if you're looking for quick touch ups I found that if you use the spray can and spray into the cap (or other small container) and build up some paint, you can use a brush to touch up, but ya gotta act fast as the paint is quick drying.


yep.......... thought of that trick( have Duplicolor 1610)....but just curious if there was a brushable version...........


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

davyinchico said:


> yep.......... thought of that trick( have Duplicolor 1610)....but just curious if there was a brushable version...........


----------

